# E-House / MCC Building



## mferguson (Apr 27, 2009)

I need to find a modular building, preferably a trailer style, that I can use as a control building for my MCC. I know there are companies that build them to spec but I just need the empty building and we can put all of the equipment in it to spec. It has to be something that can also be transported about 7 hours south once all the equipment is in it. Anybody know where to find something like this?


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

If it's something you're just going to transport once, this may be a thought. If it's what your looking for. They also have reefers, to keep it cool.
http://www.containersales.com/index.html or google ship or truck containers, you may be able to find something local.


----------



## mferguson (Apr 27, 2009)

I have googled it a number of different ways coming up with the same stuff. We are considering a shipping container but I wanted to try and find something already framed out and such. Walk door cut in, A/C cut in, insulated, etc. Rather than have our guys spend the time to do all of that.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

We use the shipping containers for our temp power distro and all that stuff. Works great. 

Parents bought a container for storage and it came insulated and had a man door cut in already, was only like 2200 bucks too. Needed paint though. I think some cans come insulated though.

I think you mean something like a skid shack? 








This is a picture of a rather large one, but has the right idea. Its on a steel frame (good for making it level) and is easily transported with a winch truck. Can even be easily craned if needed.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


>


 That sure looks like a nice one.:thumbsup:


----------



## mferguson (Apr 27, 2009)

Jeff000 said:


> We use the shipping containers for our temp power distro and all that stuff. Works great.
> 
> Parents bought a container for storage and it came insulated and had a man door cut in already, was only like 2200 bucks too. Needed paint though. I think some cans come insulated though.
> 
> ...


 
That's perfect. Thanks for the picture now I have something to show to these sales people I have been talking to.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

mferguson said:


> That's perfect. Thanks for the picture now I have something to show to these sales people I have been talking to.


They are all over around here, They are used a lot in the oilfield, so might want to start in the oilfield sector. But around here you can even buy them at places that sell camping trailers. 

Glad I could help


----------



## mferguson (Apr 27, 2009)

Now is that actually a shipping container fab'd up that way or is that a trailer. Is this particular one something you guys would use for a mobile office or a power building.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

mferguson said:


> Now is that actually a shipping container fab'd up that way or is that a trailer. Is this particular one something you guys would use for a mobile office or a power building.


They are more like a really sturdy mobile home. They start with a large steel skid frame and it is fabbed up from there. 
That one is who knows what, looks like an office though. They aren't trailers, they need a winch truck to be moved. here is a video of one being offloaded from a trailer. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKf-J-CLaec&feature=related

We use several as mobile offices. We just use shipping containers for temp power, they are cheap, easy to transport, easy to mount panels/ transformers etc in and did I mention cheap? 

A container is 2000 bucks, and a new skid shack is 12000+. Used are like 7000+. (going by the ones I see for sale from atco gas and epcor every now and then).

If you just want to make it an MCC then why not buy a container with a man door (some are made that way originally even) and then if its a permanent structure just have the outside of the building sided with the same siding as the building its going to. Open the big doors to install to make it easy. you can cut hole where you need with anything that will cut steel. If its an MCC I don't know why you would want it insulated though, if you want AC just cut a hole the required size. 

I know you dont want your guys to do work getting it ready, but a used sea can and 40 man hours are a HUGE savings over a skid shack. Not to mention you can mount almost whatever you want to any surface in a sea can and it will support it, where as a skid shack there are only certain parts that will support any real weight. 

On second read, you want a control building for the MCC? You can cut a window into sea cans too, can actually do a lot with them for cheap.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

We use 10'-20' portable storage containers all the time for soil remediation sites. They work great.


----------



## Elite Buildings (Dec 22, 2009)

*MCC Buildings*

We manufacture equipment shelters in N. TX; metal, aggregate and container conversions. Turnkey equipment integration if needed; process, communications, contol & power.
www.EliteBuildings.com


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I 've built several of these for a ground water remediation company. They fill it up with tanks and pumps, get me to wire it all, and take it where they want. Once on site, I build a temporary service and connect it to.


----------

